# Tom the movie STAR



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

It worked but, what is it?


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

Thor0918 said:


> It worked but, what is it?


it's Tom running through a puddle over the fields, what did you see ??


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

That's what I saw. I thought maybe I was missing something. LOL Sometimes I can be really clueless!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

WOW----Tom gets a head a steam up and he's a bullet!!!!!!


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

*OMG I Love It !*
But What A Tease ... 
I Want To See More !
Hope This Is Just A Preview Of A New Long Series That The Film Producer Is Working On ... ??? !!!


----------



## lalala (May 3, 2008)

Tom is so fast! He comes into the screen and then he's gone in a second! He can do his own stunt too


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

T&T said:


> *OMG I Love It !*
> But What A Tease ...
> I Want To See More !
> Hope This Is Just A Preview Of A New Long Series That The Film Producer Is Working On ... ??? !!!


hey, Tom is working on his next movie already, he's looking for some co-stars to star with him.


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

davebeech said:


> hey, Tom is working on his next movie already, he's looking for some co-stars to star with him.


Mr & Miss T are flying right over.
So Tom Cruise , Brad Pitt & Angelina Jolie *WATCH OUT* !!!
That *RED CARPET* ceremony will never be the same again ...


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

T&T said:


> Mr & Miss T are flying right over.
> So Tom Cruise , Brad Pitt & Angelina Jolie *WATCH OUT* !!!
> That *RED CARPET* ceremony will never be the same again ...


You can say that again. But with The 3 T's in this case Tom Brad and Angelina have NOTHING!!!


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

wow, great to see Tom in action...not as good as real life though!! He looks like he is loving his splash in the field! So enjoying the film making on your new camera then?!


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

Emma&Tilly said:


> wow, great to see Tom in action...not as good as real life though!! He looks like he is loving his splash in the field! So enjoying the film making on your new camera then?!


haha.............took that little clip the day after I got it, so still haven't mastered it yet, and Tom had to go and greet the person walking down the bank instead of splashing around like he did the day before. Which is the best host to use ??........... the quality on youtube is no where near as good as it really is


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

oh I know, that bugs me so much...you have a really nice looking clip and you see it in youtube and it looks dead rough! Although I think they are all like that...I prefer youtube as it lets you upload much bigger clips than other hosting sites (I think anyway)


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Tom is streak lightning. Nice to see a star doing their own stunts.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Come on now Dave...thats not nearly enough Tom for us. As soon as you have the video stuff mastered we expect full length motion picture!


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

Oh Tom is such a star! What happened with that puddle tho, wasn't he supposed to stop in the middle and drop down on his belly in it?? lol!!!!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I knew that boy had staqr quality about him. He looks like he was really enjoying himself.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

It's fun to see them in action! It's fun to hear owner's voices, too.


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

That's a Boogie? Is that what you said? HAHAHA! It's only fun if you can get your owner wet ya know! hehe! 

Lovely! Not sure if photobucket is any clearer - sometimes they are fuzzy too - but don't stop - that was such a tease! We want to see MORE TOM! ::wavey:


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

Griffyn'sMom said:


> That's a Boogie? Is that what you said? HAHAHA! It's only fun if you can get your owner wet ya know! hehe!
> 
> Lovely! Not sure if photobucket is any clearer - sometimes they are fuzzy too - but don't stop - that was such a tease! We want to see MORE TOM! ::wavey:



I think it was daft bugger, So when do we get our next Tom instalment, my girlie's are pining


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

mist said:


> I think it was daft bugger, So when do we get our next Tom instalment, my girlie's are pining


I think you are right Tracey, I've only just started tinkering with video's but you can be sure you'll being seeing a whole lot more of Tom in action


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Very quick video- more please!


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

Hudson said:


> Very quick video- more please!


I'm trying...........I'm trying.................new to this video, and it's a new camera I'm tring to get to grips with


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

AlanK said:


> Come on now Dave...thats not nearly enough Tom for us. As soon as you have the video stuff mastered we expect full length motion picture!


Yep, what HE said, lol! Pics are always wonderful, but videos give a peek into their personalities, and I love 'em!

So, Dave, how about several snippets tied together into a great story line....like open with a lunch at the pub with Tom....then a run in the fields..
"A DAY IN THE LIFE OF TOM"
Oh, and it will need a musical score, too!

We'll be waiting!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I enjoy hearing the voice behind a post too! Especially that lovely accent from across the pond. I still smile when I think about Willow's video when she was eating poo and hearing Lisa.


----------

